# Fifa 14: Ultimate Team Legends. Esclusiva Xbox



## admin (22 Agosto 2013)

La Electronic Arts ha presentato il pacchetto, per *Fifa 14*, denominato Ultimate Team Legends in *esclusiva per Xbox 360 e Xbox One*. Di cosa di tratta? è un pacchetto che permette di giocare con tutti i giocatori del passato, le leggende. Tra le quali: *Gullit, Matthaus, Maldini, Van Basten, Inzaghi, Zola, Pelè, Vieri e tantissimi altri.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Agosto 2013)

Maledizione solo per Xbox, diamine.


----------



## juventino (22 Agosto 2013)

Me ne farò una ragione.


----------

